# Weicher Übergang vom Foto in weiß



## Robert-H (20. September 2002)

Sicher kann mir jemand helfen.
Ich möchte Fotos so bearbeiten, dass die Ränder sich in die Hintergrundfarbe weiß ausblenden. 
Ich bekomme das nicht hin. Ich habe eine Photoshop 7.0 Version in englisch.

Robert


----------



## Dunsti (20. September 2002)

ganz einfach:

1.) öffne das Foto, achte darauf, daß als Hintergrundfarbe weiß eingestellt ist (oder die Farbe, in die der Übergang gehen soll)

2.) Select > All (Ctrl + A)

3.) Select > Modify > Border > 25 (je nachdem wie groß der Rahmen sein soll)

4.) Select > Feather > 15 (je nachdem wie breit der Farbübergang sein soll)

5.) Edit > Clear (Entf)

Schritt 5 evtl. paarmal wiederholen 


das war's schon, ich hoffe das war verständlich 


Dunsti


----------



## Robert-H (20. September 2002)

*Danke*

Danke Dunsti!
Ich bin noch Anfänger.


----------



## foxx21 (20. September 2002)

mit einer verlaufsmaske sollte es auch funktionieren, such einfach mal hier nach * maske *

-gruß


----------

